# Spray Adhesives?



## Haru-Wolf (Feb 17, 2010)

I stumbled onto a can of spray adhesives in the hardware shop after picking up some glue sticks for the glue gun. I got the idea of maybe spraying some on the foam to strengthen and keep it together... Is this a good idea?


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 17, 2010)

My dad uses the stuff at work. I don't think it'll hold fur on; its more for paper. We use it just to keep stuff steady to put into frames.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 21, 2010)

CORRECTION. It works.

I use it all the time, in lieu of glue sticks, as I do not own a glue gun.

And I love the way it smells... à² _à² http://encyclopediadramatica.com/ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 21, 2010)

I know a person who went to AC last year. I helped him with final patch ups of his costume. The part I did with him was done via a hot glue gun. The part he did was via spray adhesive.

Guess which part did not hold together long? Not the glue gunned bits. The stuff that was attached via spray adhesive fell apart. Then again it could fallen apart due to the nature of the fabric, which was thin non fur stretchy stuff.


----------



## Keryu (Feb 25, 2010)

The big companies that make them for football teams and other teams use a spray adhecive and it works wonders as I'm told. It also leaves it all clump-free and less chunky~


----------



## Bir (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe to strengthen, but not to totally hold it together, ya know? 

As for glue if you don't have a glue gun... tacky fabric glue works wonders. xD


----------



## Jesie (Feb 27, 2010)

I work with fleece alot, and as some of you may know you can't very well use a hot-glue-gun-glue on fleece. 
Oh Fleece, you fickle bitch...

I for one only use one-half a can of spray glue to yer 5 bags of glue sticks per mask I make and fur. None of my costumes seem to fall apart.


However I will say that for teeth and eyes, no, the spay-on-glue works like shit.


----------

